# [OT]Arrivederci moderatori (Bodhisattva)

## fedeliallalinea

Lo so che si discute sugli ot ultimamente ma questo mi sentivo in dovere di farlo. Voglio fare i miei piu' sinceri auguri a MyZelF per il suo futuro (se ancora non lo sapete e' passato allo stato di Bodhisattva). Grazie mille per tutto l'impegno che hai messo in questo forum e grazie anche per i tuoi preziosi consigli, ci mancherai!!

----------

## gutter

Tanti sinceri auguri anche da parte mia. Un grosso in bocca a lupo per la tua vita professionale  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Un augurone anche da parte mia...... Alla prossima MyZelf  :Very Happy: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Voglio fare i miei piu' sinceri auguri a MyZelF per il suo futuro (se ancora non lo sapete e' passato allo stato di Bodhisattva).

 

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma cos'è il Bodhisattva? Mi pare che è un gruppo di figure storiche del forum. E sopratutto, come mai "arrivederci"? Perchè? Parte?

----------

## mouser

Un Bodhisattva e' un moderatore ritirato.

Non ti so dire se non puo' piu' postare o cosa....

----------

## Dhaki

Buonissima fortuna   :Cool:  . Non ci dimenticare del tutto, però.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Un Bodhisattva e' un moderatore ritirato.
> 
> Non ti so dire se non puo' piu' postare o cosa....

 

Ci mancherebbe dopo tutto quello che ha fatto che non puo' piu' postare.

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Un Bodhisattva e' un moderatore ritirato.

 

Sei riduttivo, lo stato di Bodhisattva é paragonabile al Nirvana o giú di li  :Very Happy: 

In bocca al lupo MyZelF  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

A presto allora, myzelf  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

buona fortuna

ciao!

----------

## Manuelixm

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia e grazie mille di tutto. :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Ciao MyZelF e grazie di tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

Un grazie grande anche da parte mia !!!!!!!!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

Grazie e buona fortuna.

----------

## lavish

Stane ben vecio  :Wink: 

Un grande in bocca al lupo anche da parte mia! Fatti vivo con quale post ogni tanto!

CiAO!!

----------

## n3m0

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia e grazie mille di tutto.

 

----------

## comio

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39449&highlight=

questo dovrebbe essere il suo primo post...  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *comio wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> questo dovrebbe essere il suo primo post... 
> 
> 

 

Che tenerezza  :Very Happy: 

p.s. non mi era mai capitato un topic con 3 Bodhisattva a postare contemporaneamente!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Good Luck MyZelf.

Grazie per tutto ciò che hai fatto ...   :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Ciao MyZelf!  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao MyZelf, grazie per tutto quel che hai fatto sul/per il/con il forum.

Weee non scomparire , che bodhisattva != fantasma , Ok  :Smile:  ?

----------

## Raffo

ciao MyZelf!

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Ciao MyZelf e grazie.

----------

## Benve

Ciao, grazie di tutto.

----------

## gaffiere

un in bocca al lupo per il futuro anche da parte mia!  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## koma

Se solo avessimo metà delle capacità di postare di quest'uomo potremmo fare di questo forum il migliore meditate gente meditate.

MyZelf Buona fortuna per il tuo viaggio  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

GL& HL myzelf!

----------

## lavish

 *koma wrote:*   

> Se solo avessimo metà delle capacità di postare di quest'uomo potremmo fare di questo forum il migliore meditate gente meditate.
> 
> MyZelf Buona fortuna per il tuo viaggio 

 

E' gia' il migliore! DIciamo che potremmo renderlo perfetto!   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 :Crying or Very sad:  a presto MyZelf!

----------

## paperp

Grazie per tutto quello che hai fatto  , che sia a mia conoscenza oppure no!!!

Ti auguro grandi soddisfazioni qualsiasi cosa tu possa fare.

Ciao

----------

## silian87

Ciao myzelf.... sei stato di grande aiuto qua   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## akiross

Scusate ma non ho idea di cosa comporta essere Bodhisattva, e cercando un po' su google ho capito cosa vuol dire ma non capisco perche' lo salutate tutti in questo modo... Sta partendo per un lontano viaggio in Tibet?  :Laughing: 

Comunque complimenti da parte mia! Sei il primo che sento, suppongo sia un titolo molto onorevole.

Scusate ancora l'ignoranza  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

----------

## gutter

Se leggi qualche post prima lo avevamo spiegato  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Si ok bho, ma rimango con perplessita'.... leggendo la descrizione del Bodhisattva non c'azzecca molto con le risposte date su

Comunque grazie!

Ciauz

----------

## Wave2184

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Scusate ma non ho idea di cosa comporta essere Bodhisattva, e cercando un po' su google ho capito cosa vuol dire ma non capisco perche' lo salutate tutti in questo modo... Sta partendo per un lontano viaggio in Tibet? 
> 
> Comunque complimenti da parte mia! Sei il primo che sento, suppongo sia un titolo molto onorevole.
> 
> Scusate ancora l'ignoranza 
> ...

 

è la stessa cosa che mi chiedo anche io...tutti questi messaggi mi hanno fatto venire una tristezza...

cmq sia, MyZelf complimenti per il traguardo raggiunto...   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@Akiross && @Wave2184

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2007910#2007910

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xoen

Ecco tutti i Bodhisattva : https://forums.gentoo.org/groupcp.php?g=10770

La definizione : "Folks who have been of great service to the forums, and are currently retired from active duties".

Traducendo : "Gente che ha reso un grande servizio ai forum, e si è al momento ritirato dall'attività", anche se la traduzione sicuramente non è perfetta.

Chissà che significa Bodhisattva, sembrerebbe un acronimo o qualcosa del genere.

Quello che mi chiedo è un Bodhisattva, non è più mod? MyZelf resta ancora tra la lista dei mod, quindi sembrerebbe che lascia il forum ma può comunque continuare a moderare se vuole.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Chissà che significa Bodhisattva, sembrerebbe un acronimo o qualcosa del genere.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Un "essere di illuminazione" o "eroe dalla mente di illuminazione".
> 
> Indica un essere che ha raggiunto la Bodhicitta, cioè la mente orientata a raggiungere l'illuminazione allo scopo di portare tutti gli esseri senzienti allo stato di completa illuminazione. Il suo scopo è quello di raggiungere la perfetta Buddhità non per se stesso, bensì, guidato da compassione e visone profonda, tutti gli esseri senzienti.
> 
> Il Bodhisattva pronuncia i suoi voti, fra i quali quello di rinunciare a lasciare il samsāra e di continuare ad incarnarsi per beneficio di tutti.

 

fonte by Shev

----------

## flod

 *xoen wrote:*   

> "Folks who have been of great service to the forums, and are currently retired from active duties".

 

"Persone che hanno reso un grande servizio al forum ed attualmente non svolgono ruoli attivi"

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Chissà che significa Bodhisattva, sembrerebbe un acronimo o qualcosa del genere.

 

E' un termine buddhista  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *xoen wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Chissà che significa Bodhisattva, sembrerebbe un acronimo o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> 

 

I bodhisattva sono coloro che non accedono al nirvana per aiutare gli altri nel cammino verso l'illuminazione. E' un temrine che deriva dal sanscrito Bodhi + Sattvam che significa piu' o meno Conosapevolezza totale e Realta'

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

3 risposte in meno di 2 minuti... lol

----------

## lan

ciao e grazie di tutto  :?

----------

## stuart

ciao e grazie per tutti gli aiuti

----------

## MyZelF

Voglio rassicurarvi: non sono ancora passato a miglior vita, o in procinto di partire per il Nepal...

Molto più semplicemente ho accettato un nuovo lavoro che non mi lascia molto tempo per seguire il forum: per questo motivo ho deciso di abbandonare il ruolo di moderatore. Cercherò in ogni caso di non limitare troppo le mie incursioni da queste parti...

Grazie a voi per le centinaia di ore passate a leggervi e per tutto ciò che mi avete permesso di imparare...   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Grazie a te per l'aiuto che hai dato!

E grazie agli altri che mi hanno spiegato cos'e' un Bodhisattva, anche se mi ero gia letto la definizione, ma le mie perplessita' non sono svanite del tutto  :Razz: 

Ciauz

----------

## oRDeX

Auguri ancora (forse non ti sono bastati tutti i precedenti)!

----------

## xoen

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Voglio rassicurarvi: non sono ancora passato a miglior vita, o in procinto di partire per il Nepal...

 

Salve o possente MyZelF, chiedo il permesso di conferire con te  :Smile: 

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Molto più semplicemente ho accettato un nuovo lavoro che non mi lascia molto tempo per seguire il forum: per questo motivo ho deciso di abbandonare il ruolo di moderatore. Cercherò in ogni caso di non limitare troppo le mie incursioni da queste parti...

 

Scusa per la domanda, ma puoi ancora moderare? Oppure non hai più questo potere?

----------

## Ghostraider

Bè allora arrivederci MyZelf e grazie mille.

P.S. è un tuo PostReply che mi ha "installato" Gentoo.

In bocca al lupo   :Very Happy:  . Ciao.

----------

## iridium103

o potente MyZelf ..permetti anche ad un newbie come me di farti gli auguri di buona fortuna per il futuro  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Scusa per la domanda, ma puoi ancora moderare?

 

Ovviamente no. Mi devo limitare a vegliare sui vostri post...   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Veglia su di noi o signore e portaci opensource badando ai nostri erriri e aiutandoci a debuggarci 

Amen!

----------

## luna80

ho visto che il nostro fedeli è diventato "bodhisattva", volevo ringraziarlo per tutto quello che ha fatto in questo forum, perchè di contributi ne ha dati davvero parecchi!

ultimamente lo si vede propio poco da queste parti ma credo e spero che anche nella nuova veste torni ogni tanto a trovarci.

personalmente lo devo anche ringraziare perchè è lui che mi ha portata a gentoo...   :Very Happy: 

ciao

luna80

p.s. : so che c'è già stato un 3d simile per un altro utente (credo MyZelF) ma non l'ho più trovato per questo ne ho aperto uno nuovo, caso mai che il vecchio 3d saltasse fuori chiedo ai moderatori di mergiare...grazie

----------

## silian87

Nuoooooooooooo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad: 

Me molto molto triste   :Crying or Very sad: 

Fedeli era probabilmente il migliore   :Sad: 

Spero se la cavi bene nella real life, qua ha gia' dato tanto!  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

Ho già ringraziato di là.

Ma ringrazio anche di qua.

L'uomo dal collegamento implacabile  :Cool:  lascierà un vuoto non facile da sostituire.

----------

## luna80

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ho già ringraziato di là.
> 
> Ma ringrazio anche di qua.
> 
> 

 

...ho visto solo ora che se n'è parlato nel 3d dei nuovi moderatori...

----------

## Manuelixm

Caspita ho visto solo ora la notizia, mi dispiace tantissimo, GRAZIE INFINITE PER TUTTO FEDELIALLALINEA sei stato un grande e buona fortuna per tutto.

Manu.

----------

## cagnaluia

nn ho capito cosa è successo a fedeli..

----------

## luna80

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> nn ho capito cosa è successo a fedeli..

 

è andato allo stato "bodhisattva"....  :Crying or Very sad: 

(Bodhisattva: Folks who have been of great service to the forums, and are currently retired from active duties.)

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. : so che c'è già stato un 3d simile per un altro utente (credo MyZelF) ma non l'ho più trovato per questo ne ho aperto uno nuovo, caso mai che il vecchio 3d saltasse fuori chiedo ai moderatori di mergiare...grazie

 

Fatto  :Wink: 

EDIT: Modificato il titolo originale da:

[OT] Arrivederci MyZelF

a

[OT]Arrivederci moderatori (Bodhisattva)

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Un salutone a fedeliallalinea  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

gg&hl fedeli...... mi auguro di risentirti per icq,skype o simila   :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> gg&hl fedeli...... mi auguro di risentirti per icq,skype o simila  

 

è quello che mi auguro anche io, ma fedeli è latitante   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz... che notizia... beh un augurio di buonafortuna e magari vienici ogni tanto a trovare!

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Un salutone e un grande buona fortuna ad entrambi i nostri illustrissimi Bodhisattiva..

Grazie ad entrambi..penso che la maggior parte di noi possa affermare senza vergogna di essere stata iniziata anche da questi due grandi personaggi..

Un salutone.

Lele.

----------

## X-Act!

Le prime volte che leggevo questo forum e non ero ancora registrato mi capitava sempre di leggere post di Fedeli e in quasi tutti i post che ho cercato per le mie "necessità" non mancava quasi mai una sua risposta... Spero (e sono sicuro) che continuerà a essere parte attiva del forum e poi ricordiamoci che lascia i suoi doveri di moderatori in buone mani: gli altri mod non sono mica da meno...

Ciao, grazie di tutto (e questo tutto è + di quello che pensi) e un in bocca al lupo per il futuro...

----------

## neryo

onore e gloria a chi ha dato enormi contributi a questa comunità   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrfree

Grazie di tutto ragazzi!

----------

## Cerberos86

grazie di tutto fedeli...

\me ke si considera sempre tua padawan..  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

umm si avevate notato che nella lista degli utenti con piu' messaggi fedeli e' secondo e randomaze quarto? MauAhau

Complimenti ad entrambi  :Razz: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Complimenti non c'è che dire ..... cmq gli Italiani in questo stato di Bodhisattva sono 3, direi un bel risultato non credete.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   nn ho capito cosa è successo a fedeli.. 
> 
> è andato allo stato "bodhisattva".... 
> 
> (Bodhisattva: Folks who have been of great service to the forums, and are currently retired from active duties.)

 

ok...

ma nn ho capito cosa comporta...

1. cosa fa adesso fedeli?

2. può comunque rimanere tra noi, mortali?

3. il prossimo livello, sarà di quale Sayan?

----------

## oRDeX

Arrivederci fedeli, spero ci si ribecchi prima o poi.

Ci hai dato davvero tanto, sei sempre stato omnipresente!

Congratulazioni e buona fortuna   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. cosa fa adesso fedeli?
> 
> 

 

E' impegnato con l'università e credo con un master.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. può comunque rimanere tra noi, mortali?
> 
> 

 

Certo, può sempre continuare a postare solo che non può più moderare. Nel caso in cui in futuro decida di ritornare nuovamente a moderare può chiederlo e verrà ripristinato lo stato di moderator. 

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. il prossimo livello, sarà di quale Sayan?

 

Non credo proprio   :Razz: 

----------

## cagnaluia

oh... grazie.. finalmente ho capito.. E' IN ASPETTATIVA....

bene... allora mi raccomando, fai bene!

----------

## SilverXXX

 :Sad:  Anche fedeli ci lascia...

no, aspetta, non è ancor passato a miglior vita   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, gli auguro buona fortuna, ha aiutato anche me nei momenti di bisogno.

----------

## lavish

L'ho già detto nell'altro thread, ma lo ribadisco qui: grazie.

E in bocca al lupo per tutto   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

> cmq gli Italiani in questo stato di Bodhisattva sono 3

 

Teoricamente corretto ma suppongo non volessi lasciar fuori dalla tua statistica bsolar e fedeliallalinea per il solo fatto di essere cittadini svizzeri  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

I tre con passaporto italiano invece sono m.mascherpa, cerri e MyZelF (cosí l'elenco é completo).

/me sentirá la mancanza di fedeliallalinea  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sentiremo la mancanza di fedeliallalinea...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Beh auguri per l'università comunque   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

O_O

Fedeli!

Quando all'inizio delle mie rocambolesche avventure con Gentoo, eri un punto di riferimento su cui contare!

Mancherai certamente a questo forum!

In bocca al lupo con l'univeristà!

A presto!

----------

## .:chrome:.

ciao marco. grazie di tutto

spero di risentirti almeno in jabber, ogni tanto

----------

## mouser

Oh cribbio......

In questo oramai anno e mezzo ci siamo sentiti qualche volta per tel, ed io che come uno scolaretto in gita mi esaltavo con un

"M****a, sto parlando con un moderatore, figo!!!"

Ma adesso sei un Bodhisattva..... vabbe', resterai sempre il fedeliallalinea di sempre!!!

Un saluto e grazie mille di tutto! (anche se non credo tu stia partendo per un qualche paese sperduto)

(A proposito, la prossima gita "gecosa" in svizzera, DEVI venire anche tu!!!! Altrimenti ti vengo a prendere e ti installo Fedora   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Arrivederci fedeli ci mancherai   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sappi che in qualuque momento tu voglia tornare c'è sempre un posto libero per te   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

/me fa ciau ciau con la manina

in bocca al lupo ovunque tu sia finito

----------

## Raffo

Ciao fedeli   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Arrivederci fedeli ci mancherai  
> 
> Sappi che in qualuque momento tu voglia tornare c'è sempre un posto libero per te  

 

be. Non c'è due senza tre...

----------

## Onip

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> be. Non c'è due senza tre...

 

Quoto

----------

## gutter

A presto Fedeli   :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

buona fortuna anche da parte mian (anche se ti conosco pochissimo)

----------

## Danilo

Comincio ad avere il "lievissimo sospetto" che l'essere moderatori fa allontanare le persone da Gentoo.

In questi due anni ne ho visti molti evolversi a bodhisattva.

Non e' che l'evoluzione a bodhisattva e' verso zio bill?  :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque ciao Fedeli  :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Comincio ad avere il "lievissimo sospetto" che l'essere moderatori fa allontanare le persone da Gentoo.
> 
> In questi due anni ne ho visti molti evolversi a bodhisattva.
> 
> Non e' che l'evoluzione a bodhisattva e' verso zio bill?  

 

In generale l'evoluzione a bodhisattva dipende dal fatto che non si ha più il tempo per stare dietro al forum e a {altri progetti|lavoro|famiglia|amante|connessione|*}... 

Per quel che so MyZelf continua ad usare Gentoo e stessa cosa per fedeliallalinea... Shev non lo sento da un pò ma posso dare per certo che non é passato a M$  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ho visto che il nostro fedeli è diventato "bodhisattva", volevo ringraziarlo per tutto quello che ha fatto in questo forum, perchè di contributi ne ha dati davvero parecchi!

 

non posso far altro che quotare   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao fedeli!

----------

## koma

non temere fedeli continuerò ad assillarti via icq e via mail non ti libererai di me tanto facilmente   :Twisted Evil: 

Grazie di tutto (oltretutto è ancora il secondo in lista utenti io sono 59esimo  :Very Happy:  noi italiani siamo i più locquaci) https://forums.gentoo.org/memberlist.php

----------

## stefanonafets

tnx for all,

see ya

----------

## comio

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> tnx for all,
> 
> see ya

 

grazieassai per tutto... ma fatti vivo ogni tanto.

luigi

----------

## kattivo

fedeli credo sia stato il primo a rispondere al mio primo post   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E credo anche sia stato uno dei più in gamba! 

mancherà anche a me..! Anche se sono cattivo   :Wink:  scherzi apparte..

Ti auguro un buon futuro..   :Very Happy:  Anche se sono certo che sicuramente riuscirai ad averlo! 

un saluto e un bocca al lupo da Staff Digital SNC | www.digitalsnc.it

----------

## nick_spacca

Beh, riesumo il thread perché un altro dei NOSTRI ( moderatori ovviamente   :Wink:  ) se n'è andato a miglior vit...ehm no, non è l'evento giusto...

Però diciamo che anche CAZZANTONIO si è "evoluto" in Bodhisattva...(continuiamo a perdere mods...  :Shocked:  )

(Ora però si potrebbe anche aprire un sondaggio se ci abbiamo perso o guadagnato   :Twisted Evil:  ....ma essendo anche suo amico NON lo farò io   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## gutter

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> CAZZANTONIO si è "evoluto" in Bodhisattva...(continuiamo a perdere mods...  )
> 
> 

 

Cazzantonio si è evoluto ad uno stato metaFISICO   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Beh, riesumo il thread perché un altro dei NOSTRI ( moderatori ovviamente   ) se n'è andato a miglior vit...ehm no, non è l'evento giusto...

 Mavaff....   :Rolling Eyes:  tie!   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Però diciamo che anche CAZZANTONIO si è "evoluto" in Bodhisattva...(continuiamo a perdere mods...  )

 

Si bravo come i pokemon   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> (Ora però si potrebbe anche aprire un sondaggio se ci abbiamo perso o guadagnato   ....ma essendo anche suo amico NON lo farò io    )

 

Ci avete sicuramente guadagnato... fidati   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Cazzantonio si è evoluto ad uno stato metaFISICO   

 STRALOL   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

Cosa ti ha fatto allontanare dallo stressante mestiere di mod (se non è troppo indiscreto chiederlo)?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Cazzantonio si è evoluto ad uno stato metaFISICO    STRALOL     
> 
> Cosa ti ha fatto allontanare dallo stressante mestiere di mod (se non è troppo indiscreto chiederlo)?

 

Sono stati gli utenti ad eliminarlo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   (ebbene si..io sono tra quelli   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Manuelixm

Cazzarola!!! No anche tu... mi spiace che anche tu ti sia evoluto, grazie di cuore per tutto quello che hai fatto.

Manu.

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa ti ha fatto allontanare dallo stressante mestiere di mod (se non è troppo indiscreto chiederlo)?

 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mavaff....   tie!  
> 
> 

 

presto detto: gli mancava la libertà di insulto.

ma... Cazzantonio, vi sembrava uno moderato?   :Shocked: 

----------

## mouser

Bhè, Cazzantonio, che dire: grazie per questi mesi passati a moderarci!!!

PS: vedi di non sparire dal forum come fanno molti Bodhisattva.... altrimenti entri nel mito e tra qualche anno i gentooisti saranno costretti ad aprire la "Setta dei miracoli" nel quale si racchiudono tutti i post dei mod. estinti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(ps: estinti dalla lista dei moderatori, ovviamente  :Wink:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Il caro estinto!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cosa ti ha fatto allontanare dallo stressante mestiere di mod (se non è troppo indiscreto chiederlo)?

 

A parte lo stressante mestiere del mod intendi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> presto detto: gli mancava la libertà di insulto.

 

Ci sei andato più vicino di quanto pensi   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma... Cazzantonio, vi sembrava uno moderato?  

 

Il moderatore deve moderare non essere moderato   :Twisted Evil: 

Cazzantonio, in bocca al lupo per tutto, e, come detto, vedi di non sparire come i tuoi predecessori  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

In **** alla balena anche da parte mia bello  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ci sei andato più vicino di quanto pensi  

 

non era poi così difficile.

In bocca al ...

anzi no. in un boccale di birra   :Cool: 

----------

## comio

allora arrivederci!!!

ciao

----------

## Scen

Goodbye Cazzantonio, grazie per averci moderato/sopportato/aiutato in tutti questi mesi, mi aggiungo anche io alla richiesta di non sparire dal forum  :Razz: 

Voglio vedere ancora la lisca pirata!  :Cool: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Grazie mille Cazzantonio, in bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro e tornaci a trovare spesso  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi unisco al coro delle persone che ti invitano a non sparire dalla circolazione come altri prima di te, per il resto in bocca al lupo per le tue nuove avventure.   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non vi preoccupate che non sparisco dalla circolazione... non capisco tutta questa preoccupazione   :Smile: 

Il fatto che ora usi ubuntu sul portatile non significa che il mio server non giri sempre e comunque gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ah! ho capito... vai a moderare il forum di ubuntu?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ah! ho capito... vai a moderare il forum di ubuntu?  

 

No, in realtà è una spia assoldata dai developers Gentoo...

Gli hanno fatto mettere su ubuntu sul portatile per imparare le tecniche del nemico, dopodicché lo invieranno nei forum ubuntu a creare SFACELLI (un po come ha fatto qui da noi   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )  fino a quando non diventerà moderatore anche li, ed inizierà allora la fine di ubuntu   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... adesso la cosa ha un senso allora  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

tutte chiacchiere, la verità è che cazzantonio ha tradito la cupola fuggendo con gli incassi dei nostri loschi affari da moderatori.

in bocca al lupo per tutto.

... ma ti troveremo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> tutte chiacchiere, la verità è che cazzantonio ha tradito la cupola fuggendo con gli incassi dei nostri loschi affari da moderatori.

 

AHAHAAHAH!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> tutte chiacchiere, la verità è che cazzantonio ha tradito la cupola fuggendo con gli incassi dei nostri loschi affari da moderatori.
> 
> 

 

Quali incassi   :Rolling Eyes: 

@makoomba: quante volte ti hi detto che non si deve parlare in pubblico degli affari della "famiglia".   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   tutte chiacchiere, la verità è che cazzantonio ha tradito la cupola fuggendo con gli incassi dei nostri loschi affari da moderatori.
> 
>  
> 
> Quali incassi  
> ...

 

mbè dai...morto un papa se ne fa un altro...  :Very Happy:  Ciao Cazzantonio...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ah! ho capito... vai a moderare il forum di ubuntu?  

 

ma no... semplicemente voglio provare un po' di distribuzioni che non uso da tanto   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ciao carissimi  :Smile: 

Era davvero tanto tempo che non mi facevo sentire qui sul forum.. mi spiace tornare a farlo per rimettere il mandato, ma come avrete intuito non riuscivo piu' a starci dietro. Università, musica, ragazza e lavoro lasciano davvero poco spazio per permettermi di avere la lucidità e la costanza di continuare a moderare la sezione italiana.

Passare questi anni con voi è stata un'esperienza che mi ha dato molto in termini di competenze acquisite, ma soprattutto ha contribuito a formarmi e a maturarmi come persona. Sono orgoglioso di aver contribuito, anche se in minima parte, al funzionamento del miglior forum del web e siate certi che la mia non e' una frase di circostanza.

Detto questo, rimarro' sempre all'interno della comunita' gentoo (canale IRC #gentoo-it su freenode, in primis), ma in modo piu' leggero rispetto a quelli che dovrebbero essere i doveri di un moderatore  :Smile:  Non sto passando a ubuntu, state tranquilli  :Razz: 

A presto allora, grazie di cuore per tutto  :Smile: 

Marco

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ciao carissimi 
> 
> [..]
> 
> Non sto passando a ubuntu, state tranquilli 
> ...

 

ad ubuntu magari no ma ad openbsd si!  :Very Happy: 

scherzi a parte è un peccato perderti come mod 

(ok, ammetto che anche io sono poco attivo sul forum)

Grazie per i tuoi anni di dedizione

----------

## lavish

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ad ubuntu magari no ma ad openbsd si! 

 

Gia' dato, gia' dato  :Razz: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie di tutto Lavish è stato veramente un piacere averti come moderatore, spero di risentirti presto.

Un grandissimo augurio per tutto  :Wink:  .

----------

## bandreabis

Era un bravo moderatore... è vero che son sempre i migliori quelli che se ne vanno!   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte.

Ciao Lavish, grazie di tutto...

----------

## oRDeX

Grazie del tuo supporto (sopportazione) in tutto questo tempo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ma tanto finche` avrai un pc sarai sempre disturbabile   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

Ciao vecio, grassie de tuto! Te vegnarò rompare i maroni so IRC   :Razz: 

P.S. Messaggio in codice per i soli appartenenti al Gentoo Venetian Cospiracy   :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Detto questo, rimarro' sempre all'interno della comunita' gentoo
> 
> Marco

 

grazie Lavish, fatti sentire.

Marco

----------

## ckx3009

A presto e ogni tanto torna, che se ci lasci nelle mani di djinnZ, lui poi ci mangia   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ...

 non ti preoccupare, presto, il djinnZ sarà costretto ad arrendersi e passare a quell'altro OS e lo rimpiangerete  :Evil or Very Mad: 

lavish continuo a non salutarlo perchè auspico che non ci siano saluti da fare...

----------

## ckx3009

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> .:.

 

mai arrendersi, piuttosto la morte!

tanto un pc con uindous lo abbiamo piu' o meno tutti, basta avere un sano dualboot  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tanto un pc con uindous lo abbiamo piu' o meno tutti,

 

o meno

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

